# عزيزتى حواء ماذا تكرهى فى ادام ، عزيزى ادام ماذا تكره فى حواء !



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

كمحاوله منا ( مينا البطل وكريتك )
لتقريب وجهات النظر بين ادام وحواء فى العصر الحديث قررنا فتح هذا الموضوع .!
من منا لا يعرف ان ظروف هذا العصر تختلف اختلاف كلى وجزئى عن ظروف عصر ابائنا وامهاتنا 
فا لا يمكننا أن ناخذ نصيحه من أب او ام تخص الارتباط او حتى الصداقه لانهم سيحكمون باحكام 
بعيده عن عصرنا الحالى وغالبا ما تكون هذه الاحكام صحيحه ولكننا نأبى أن نأخذ بها
ومنتدانا مليئ بالشباب الذين يعيشون هذا العصر باختلاف 
فاذا كنت ترى فى نفسك اختلاف كلى او جزئى عن هذا العصر او العصر السابق ( عصر الاباء) فضع لنا فى مشاركه او مشاركات عده ما تكرهونه فى الطرف الاخر والجنس الاخر
ماذا تريد منه وماذا تكره فيه
الاحتكاك بالطرف الاخر هو اول الطريق للوصول له وخبايها بسهوله مطلقه
من منا لا يتعامل مع الاخر هو الاحق بذلك الموضوع 
الفجوه الحقيقيه للذين يعانون من التواصل مع الطرف الاخر فى الحياه العمليه هى فجوه اساسها عدم دراسة الاخر او عدم ادارك مفاتيح الاخر
ضعو لنا استفهامتك حول الاخر لنتعامل مع بعضنا البعض بطريقه عصريه مسيحيه ولنتعلم من بعضنا البعض ولنكمل ما ينقصنا من الاخرين 
*
عزيزتى حواء ماذا تريدى من ادام وماذا تكرهى فيه ؟!
-
عزيزى ادام ماذا تريد من حواء 
وماذا تكره فيها ؟!
*
مينا البطل & كريتك 

الموضوع خاص بجروب شباب متحرر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2012)

*بصراحة ، لما باجي اتعامل ، مبحطش نوع البني ادم في اول الخانات اللي بتهمني
ومن هنا تصنيف راجل وست ، مباخدش بالي منو
يعني بقول ع نفسي اني بكره الغباء ، اللامبالاة ، البرود ، البطء ، التقلب والمزاجية ، والشخصيات الشكاكة البياعة
بس ايا كان اللي بيعمل كدة انا بكرههو ، مش بحدد او يهمني اني احدد هو راجل ولا ست ،

بس عموما اقدر اقول
اني اكره ف الرجالة اللي شوفتهم ، تصلب الرأي والعند ، واعتبار المرأة كائن درجة تانية في حاجات كتير
واكره ف الست ، فكرة التسليم الكامل لمشاعرها ، سواء في حالات الحزن والفرح ، والغيرة في الارتباط ، الغيرة الاوفر  .

موضوع حلو
وباللغة العربية اسمه : آدم
مش ادام 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2012)

*ما انا أشتركت فى الجروب دة وأنت نفضت لى تنفيضة المزين وهو بيطرق بالفوطة جنب ودنى وبيقول نعيماً !!!!* 
*لقيت البشر كلها متسجلة وانا لأ*
*قلت يمكن للمباركين ...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



ما انا أشتركت فى الجروب دة وأنت نفضت لى تنفيضة المزين وهو بيقول نعيماً !!!! 
لقيت البشر كلها متسجلة وانا لأ
قلت يمكن للمباركين ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


تصدق بالله انا كمان اتنفضلي ؟

ــ
هنبوظ شكل الموضوع كدة ياعم عبود
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *تصدق بالله انا كمان اتنفضلي ؟*
> 
> *ــ*
> *هنبوظ شكل الموضوع كدة ياعم عبود*


*لأ بجد أنا عايز أفهم*
*أنا أفتكرت ان الجروب للمباركين فقط* ...


----------



## treaz (4 يونيو 2012)

*عزيزتى حواء ماذا تريدى من ادام وماذا تكرهى فيه ؟!
-مووضوع حلوو
اريد فى الرجال شخص عاقل مشارك وبيعرف يعنى مسئوليه والفرق مابين الحب الى يبنى والامتلاك 
احبه يكون فى بينا حوار وانى بكمله مش اقل منه .
واكره ايه فى الرجال الشخص الى قلبه قاسى ومليان حقد وكراهيه والشخص الى لسانه طويل وفاكرها انها حريه والانسان الى بيستخدم بيستخدم قوته فى الاضعف منه وفاكرها رجوله والشخص الى فعلا مبيعرف يتحكم فى تصرفاته الغلط مع الناس والى مبيحترمش الانسانه الى معاه باى سوء تصرف
*


----------



## V mary (4 يونيو 2012)

*نفسي ان آدام مايبقاش مستفز لأني بحس ان الاستفزاز دة سمه أساسية في آدام ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

كيرلس وعبود
بأمانه معرف بس فى ناس دخلت الجروب من غير اى موافقه وفى ناس مش مباركين 
حولو تنضمو تانى للجروب


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

*بعيدا عن  نوع الشخص اهم  حاجة عندى انه يكون بنى ادم طبيعى بنوعه 
يعنى ميبقاش راجل مستبنت ولا بنت مسترجله 
النوعين دول مبحبش اختلط بيهم قوى  
بديهم سكة بالبلدى  
لكن فكرة انى اكره حد لا مبكرهش  معنديش الاوبشن ده 
بتجنب وببعد  اى حد بحس انى مش مرتاح معاه 
الا بقى لو هو اللى حاول يقرب بعد ما عرف انى مش  هتعامل معاه بشكل يرضيه 
ده بيتقال عنه دبور وزن على خراب عشه 

بالنسبه للبنات 
بتجنبهم فى حالات المعامله الغلسه او ان البنت تحسسك انها  ملكة جمال قلعة الكبش  وانها اهم حد فى العالم عند كل الناس  ممبحبش اتعامل مع اى بنت فيها غرور او تكبر   ، مبحبش اتعامل مع البنت اللى علشان توصلك معلومه  عاوزه تقولها تحكى 3 ساعات  فى تفاصيل مالهاش اى تلاتين لازمة  احب البنت اللى تجيب من الاخر 
كفايه عليكم كدة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كيرلس وعبود
> بأمانه معرف بس فى ناس دخلت الجروب من غير اى موافقه وفى ناس مش مباركين
> حولو تنضمو تانى للجروب


*آدينى انضميت ...*
*ولو أتشال أسمى فيها دم ...:99:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2012)

*رغم اني مليش نفس للمشاركه ولا اي حاجه تاني 

 بس عايز من حوا حاجه 
يا ريت تبعدي عني وتسيبيني في حالي 
ابوس ايدك ابعدي عني علشان تعبت 
*​


----------



## Critic (4 يونيو 2012)

*(على مستوى الارتباط) 
وهقول صفات كتير عارف انها لا يمكن تجتمع فى شخص واحد والا هيبقى كامل , بس على قد مقدر هبحث عن وجودها بأقل الخساير والتضحيات (ده غير ان فيه نقاط معينة لا يمكن التنازل عنها)

اريد منها+اريد فيها :
تقدير , احترام , اعجاب ,اهتمام
لازم تحسسنى انى مالى عنيها جدا (ولازم يكون دى حقيقة مشاعرها مش تمثيل لأسترضائى) , من غير كتر كلام , لازم يكون ربنا فوق , وانا تحت !! 
لو حسيت فى مرة انها بتقارنى بحد او تستنقصنى هيحصل شرخ بينا لا يمكن اصلاحه
لو حسيت بعدم احترام لكلامى نفس النتيجة , يعنى متعملش حاجة وعارفة انها بتعصبنى

نضج , مسؤولية , وعى, ثقافة 
عندها مفاهيم حقيقية عن الارتباط وتبعاته (والحياة بشكل عام) , مش عايشة فى اوهام الدباديب والعلاقات الوردية والتوقعات الألهية
تكون مدركة كويس ازاى تقدر تتقدم فى علاقتها معايا , ميكنش مجهود من طرفى فقط , لازم  تجتهد انها تدرسنى وتدرس طباعى وتلاحظ كل تفاصيل اسلوبى , الحاجات اللى بتفرحنى او تزعلنى او تنرفزنى , وتتعامل معايا وفقا لمعرفتها 
مسئولية فى تحمل اخطائها , مينفعش لما نعمل مشكلة ينتهى بينا الحال انى انا الغلطان كل مرة
ولازم تعامل واعى مع اى مشكلة ما بينا , من غير انكار او تأجل

الصراحة
مش محتاجة شرح

الاحتفاظ بالأسرار 
لا أقبل ابدا تدخل الأهل او الأصدقاء او معرفتهم عن اى شيئ يخصنا كبير كان ام صغير , دى اكبر المحرمات والاخطاء التى لا تغتفر بالنسبة لى


المبدأ
مبادئها لا يمكن كسرها ولا تتلون حسب الظروف , يعنى مش علشان سافرنا برا تغير طرقة لبسها وتفتحها بحرى (مثلا يعنى)

ذكاء اجتماعى وعاطفى
لازم يكون عندها فن االتعامل , ازاى تقدر تتعاطف معايا وقت حزنى وتخفف عنى او تمتص غضبى او تكون ذوق معايا ومع الناس

انوثة , رقة ,خجل , دلع (حقيقى مش مفتعل)
بالمختصر , لازم احس برجولتى فى وجودها اكثر من اى شخص آخر , ودى نقطة لا يمكن غيابها على مستوى الارتباط

اكره فيها (اعكس كل اللى فات بقا) :
العناد 
السطحية
عدم المسئولية
المراهقة 
...
...
الخ[/B]*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

انا بقى مشكلتى مشكله مع حواء
مش هعرف احكى دلوقتى لانى مرمى فى الشارع لما اروح بالليل
هكتب كتيير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2012)

الاول بشكرك علي الموضوع الجمييييل دا وعجبني جدااا الفكره

عايزه من أدم 
يكون راجل أد المسؤليه
يكون حنين يحبني حب جنون
ممكن يضحي بنفسه علشاني
ذكي 
يكون غير اي ادم تاني ...

في حاجات كتييييييييييير 


ميرسي كتييييييير 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## morgan-10 (4 يونيو 2012)

حلو كتير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



انا بقى مشكلتى مشكله مع حواء
مش هعرف احكى دلوقتى لانى مرمى فى الشارع لما اروح بالليل
هكتب كتيير

أنقر للتوسيع...



احكي بدالك انا عن مشاكلك يا مينا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *احكي بدالك انا عن مشاكلك يا مينا *


 *ههههههههههههههههه*
*أصحاب غتيتية بجد ...:new6::new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

_سؤال جميل وكبير _​ 
_اكره في ادم التسلط..عدم تقديرولحواء ولافكارها ولشخصها ورفضو مقارنتها به ف بعض الاشياء_​_.واكره فيه جداااانانيتو  وغرورو بنفسو قصاد حواء.. _​ 
_بس اكيد حواء بتحب حاجات  وهي بتكرها فيه ف نفس الوقت .._
_لان اللي هيبتعوزو  فيه هو بيستعملو غلط  بانانيتو.._​ 
_بحب غيرة ادم ع حواء تحت مسمى الحب والرجوله._
_وبحب رجولتو لما يستعملها  صح..وقوتو لما يحميها حتى من نفسها.. ويحترمها _
_بحب ادم يكون مغرور لكن  غرورو تاني  يخليه يكون واثق من غرورو _
_ويقدريخلي حواء تعشق غرورو وتسلطو وهي خاضعه ليه بارادتها.._
_بحب قسوة ادم وجواها خوف عليها وف نفس الوقت فيها حنيه بس بطعم تاني_​ 
يعني الحاجات اللي بكرها فيه بحبهافيه  بس لما 

يستعملها صح ومش ياذيني بيها..

لان دايما ادم تسلطو وانانيتو مخلينو مش محصل 

حتى اسم ادم في عين حواء

شكراا للموضوع
​


----------



## bob (5 يونيو 2012)

*متابع للموضوع و الاراء لكن مكسل اشارك دلوقتي :new6:
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يونيو 2012)

*اكره جدا جدا جدا  ا البخل فيه 
لازم يكون كريم جدا ويتبع مثل اصرف ما في الجيب ....... 
 اكره كثرةالاسئله يعني مايسال عن اللي مالوش فيه 
 واكره التأمر يا يرضى باللي اقدمه او يجيب له من يخدمه او  يشتغل في البيت يطبخ يكنس ....... الخ
اكره جدا جدا جدا الرجل الضعيف الشخصيه عند اهله فار في جحره وقدام الناس اسد وهو اصلا ما يسوى فلس في سوق الرجال*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> احكي بدالك انا عن مشاكلك يا مينا
> *


احكى يمكن لو حكيت ممكن اشوف مشكله فيا من خلالك 
احكى يا رايق
لو تعرف مشاكلى كويس


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *أصحاب غتيتية بجد ...:new6::new6:*



كيرلس بجد مش غتيت
وبجد بحسه شبهى عشان كده قولتله احكى
بس من جهة الغتاته التانيه
هو غتيت اخر حجر فى هرم سقاره:fun_lol:


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*الفكره حلوه .. *
*بالنسبالى ... انا بكره حاجات معينه فى الرجل *

*اولاً : اللى كلامه كتير وعمله قليل *
*يفضل يقولى انا راجل انا هعمل .. انا هسوى .. وهو ملوش فى البطيخ *
*احب لو هتقدر تعمل اعمل .. لو مش هتقدر قول ماتتكسفش .. 
انما النفخه الكدابه مبحبهاش ..*

*ثانياً : ميبقاش جاى من العصر الجاهلى .. لو سلمت على حد يشيط .. 
لو اتصل بيا زميلى تبقى حريقه .. لازم يبقى بيثق فى نفسه وفيا *

*ثالثاً : ميبقاش حقود .. بكره الانسان اللى ليل نهار يحقد على دة .. 
ويشوف اخبار دة .. ويعمل زى دة عشان هيموت منه **.. بحس انه مش راجل .. *

*رابعاً : ميبقاش هايف .. او اسلوبه مبتذل .. بمعنى اصح ميبقاش
 خريج جامعة من الالش للياء .. لان بالنسبالى الالش هو الوجه 
الاخر للتفاهه ..وخصوصاً لو عمال على بطال .. وفاكر انه ظريف ..*

*خامساً : ميبقاش مايع .. يعنى لما اتكلم معاه احس انى بكلم سوسو صاحبتى ..
 بحتقر النوع دة اوى .. *

*سادساً : موافقه انه يبقى عصبى .. بس وديع .. انما مش يتعصب 
والاقيه تدنى فى اسلوبه.. لازم يبقى عنده كنترول على مشاعره واعصابه *

*صفات كتير وحشه .. واى حد بينفر منها .. 
والصفات الحلوه عكس اللى فوق ..
 بالأضافه للنضج والوعى .. الوعى بنفسه وبالطرف التانى .. 
وانه يبقى عارف يعنى ايه " حب "*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



الفكره حلوه .. 
بالنسبالى ... انا بكره حاجات معينه فى الرجل 

اولاً : اللى كلامه كتير وعمله قليل 
يفضل يقولى انا راجل انا هعمل .. انا هسوى .. وهو ملوش فى البطيخ 
احب لو هتقدر تعمل اعمل .. لو مش هتقدر قول ماتتكسفش .. 
انما النفخه الكدابه مبحبهاش ..

ثانياً : ميبقاش جاى من العصر الجاهلى .. لو سلمت على حد يشيط .. 
لو اتصل بيا زميلى تبقى حريقه .. لازم يبقى بيثق فى نفسه وفيا 

ثالثاً : ميبقاش حقود .. بكره الانسان اللى ليل نهار يحقد على دة .. 
ويشوف اخبار دة .. ويعمل زى دة عشان هيموت منه .. بحس انه مش راجل .. 

رابعاً : ميبقاش هايف .. او اسلوبه مبتذل .. بمعنى اصح ميبقاش
 خريج جامعة من الالش للياء .. لان بالنسبالى الالش هو الوجه 
الاخر للتفاهه ..وخصوصاً لو عمال على بطال .. وفاكر انه ظريف ..

خامساً : ميبقاش مايع .. يعنى لما اتكلم معاه احس انى بكلم سوسو صاحبتى ..
 بحتقر النوع دة اوى .. 

سادساً : موافقه انه يبقى عصبى .. بس وديع .. انما مش يتعصب 
والاقيه تدنى فى اسلوبه.. لازم يبقى عنده كنترول على مشاعره واعصابه 

صفات كتير وحشه .. واى حد بينفر منها .. 
والصفات الحلوه عكس اللى فوق ..
 بالأضافه للنضج والوعى .. الوعى بنفسه وبالطرف التانى .. 
وانه يبقى عارف يعنى ايه " حب "​

أنقر للتوسيع...



انتي  * *واااااااااااااو 
*


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

> بحتقر النوع دة اوى


لفت انتباهى قوة التعبير  , حسيت بمدى بشاعة الجريمة اللى يرتكبها الشخص ده


----------

